# Furry manga "The Knight of Flower: Dakini" Kickstarter for translation just launched



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2018)

The award winning mangaka Sho Shibamoto (Pandemonium: Wizard Village, Tsunousagi) just launched a Kickstarter to have his newest web manga "The Knight of Flower: Dakini" translated into English! This will be the first manga of his since Pandemonium to be translated into English if successful.

Dakini will apparently be the finale and finish the tale involving the "Sky Golems" that had previously been brought up in his other manga. I thought you guys might be interested in this since his manga are super tragic and have some absolutely gorgeous furry artwork.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 19, 2018)

It got funded with more than double the asking amount!


----------



## pupsicle-c (Aug 18, 2018)

Ooh, the art is really cute!


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 30, 2018)

pupsicle-c said:


> Ooh, the art is really cute!


I'm glad you like it! The first 6 chapters are actually finally translated and the first chapter is available in English for free if you wanna check it out!
http://hiyokono.soragoto.net/dakinichapter1en.html


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 11, 2018)

Hnnng
This art in the newest chapter



 
>tfw this will never get a physical English release in the West
;_;


----------



## pupsicle-c (Oct 11, 2018)

Wow, it's beautiful! Hey, you never know, there could be someone out there wild enough to look into it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 12, 2019)

Chapters 7-9 now also have a Kickstarter for a translation! And its already been funded with 27 days left to go!


----------

